
Trump says he will look into a pardon for Edward Snowden - Balgair
https://www.washingtonpost.com/elections/2020/08/15/trump-biden-live-updates/
======
belval
I don't care who pardons him, I really hope that it will happen. Edward
Snowden deserves to be treated as an American hero, not as a pariah.

------
dTal
>Trump...did not definitively say whether he thinks Snowden is a traitor.

He has repeatedly called for his execution as a spy and a traitor. If I were
Snowden I would be extremely wary of such a pardon; it could simply be a ruse
to get him on a plane home. It's not as if the security services are a
stranger to extra-judicial action.

More likely it's part of some larger piece of realpolitik involving Russia
and/or the security services. I think one thing we can be reasonably sure of
is that Trump hasn't suddenly had a change of heart over the constitutionality
of whistleblowing.

As an aside - I consider "opinion on Edward Snowden" to be the gold standard
litmus test on the integrity of a politician. It's surprisingly bi-partisan.

